
Skyscrapers Made of Wood Are Making a Comeback - ctime
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-08/skyscrapers-made-of-timber-make-comeback-nudged-by-google-unit
======
ctime
These are being built all over the place and I can't help but wonder how they
will stand the test of time.

This article explains that many of the large skyscraper structures are being
built with new material known as Cross-Laminated Timber (CLT).

[https://www.popsci.com/article/technology/world%E2%80%99s-mo...](https://www.popsci.com/article/technology/world%E2%80%99s-most-
advanced-building-material-wood)

